# Cow horn Tip



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are some photo's of a nice predator call that I made today. Asking 20.00 for it.























View attachment HornTipBunny.wav


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey guys these little calls are great. I actually have a total of 4 of them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks and sounds great Rich ! I like the deeper tones sometimes. BTW Rick, gave yours a work over this morning before I left for fishing and had em howling out back. Works for me ! Love the calls buddy. My next one will be from the Master himself...Rich.I want it made out of a unicorn horn though........


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Thanks Tom. I have 2 of Rich's Howlers and a killer call. They really are fantastic. I will get one of these horn tip calls eventually. I spent my allowance this week on a dremel.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Rich do you only work with horn or do you turn calls also?


-------------------------------------
Stone,
I have never got along with a wood lathe very well. My calls are made with drill press, hand held drills, dremel tool, band saw, files and etc. Years ago I built a fixture out of walnut to hold 5/8" delrin rod vertical while drilling, had guides made from 5/8" bolts for step drilling on the walnut fixture etc. On one end of that walnut fixture I designed a guide for rough sawing tone board on 5/8" delrin rod. I made a guide out of steel plate to protect the walnut while sawing. All of my tone boards are tuned by hand with various files. As I am sure you can see by now, my calls can't be duplicated, only imitated. I use various bone, horn, antler, delrin rod, PVC etc. when making calls. For lathe turned calls I must turn to guys like Prairie Wolf or itzdirty.


----------

